# Stem for Seiko/Pulsar NX14A



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As per title i'm after a stem for a Seiko/Pulsar NX14A movement unfortunately they are restricted on Cousins site so if anyone has one kicking about or indeed knows where i might find one it would be most appreciated

TIA Andy


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

if it is snapped could you use a stem extension?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

not without a bit of extra fiddling Bruce even a turned down extension won't go through the pendant tube as it stands


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

andyclient said:


> not without a bit of extra fiddling Bruce even a turned down extension won't go through the pendant tube as it stands


 bummer


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

andyclient said:


> As per title i'm after a stem for a Seiko/Pulsar NX14A movement unfortunately they are restricted on Cousins site so if anyone has one kicking about or indeed knows where i might find one it would be most appreciated
> 
> TIA Andy


 Hi Andy

Don't know if this is any help but the part number for that stem is 354789 which is not available from cousins but the same stem part number also appears on jules borel for the V501-8B10 which shows the v501 can use two stem part numbers namely the 354789 and the 354786, generally when two different stem part numbers are shown for the same calibre its to take into account different case sizes so I would assume the 354786 has the same business end as the 354789 but is a different length.

I've no idea which one is long and which short but the 354786 is available from cousins for 95p so it may be worth taking a chance on one next time you're ordering something.

Best of luck with it

wookie


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

As an afterthought, If the 354786 turns out to be the short one and is not long enough for your case you could also consider buying a whole y121m movement which has the same stem part number, I find bare movements always come with the longest possible stem to account for all case sizes, They are £1.50 on cousins.

wookie


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

wookie said:


> As an afterthought, If the 354786 turns out to be the short one and is not long enough for your case you could also consider buying a whole y121m movement which has the same stem part number, I find bare movements always come with the longest possible stem to account for all case sizes, They are £1.50 on cousins.
> 
> wookie


 cool detective work :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Brilliant thanks wookie i will order one of those up next time i order and report back , most appreciated


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

wookie said:


> As an afterthought, If the 354786 turns out to be the short one and is not long enough for your case you could also consider buying a whole y121m movement which has the same stem part number, I find bare movements always come with the longest possible stem to account for all case sizes, They are £1.50 on cousins.
> 
> wookie


 Wookie your are a genius , and spot on ,the 354786 was short but the y121m movement was as you suggested the full length and the correct fit , thank you again for your great detective work :thumbsup:

and sorry for the awful iPhone pic


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

andyclient said:


> Wookie your are a genius , and spot on ,the 354786 was short but the y121m movement was as you suggested the full length and the correct fit , thank you again for your great detective work :thumbsup:
> 
> and sorry for the awful iPhone pic


 Hi

Excellent news mate, Glad to be of help

wookie


----------

